# clarity test question



## cm4bleenmb (Jan 29, 2014)

I am making my first batch of LS. I used the 50/50 method for mixing my lye solution. I used SoapCalc and set my SF at 0. It's 30% hemp oil (hence the green color) and also 10% cocoa butter so I don't think it will come out clear and I don't really care either. 
After it was all mixed together into a thick gooey mass, I turned the crockpot off and let it sit overnight, when I checked it in the morning, it looked like green taffee. I had to go away for the day so I left it alone and that evening I turned the crockpot on for three hours and when I turned it off, it was a very thick translucent green blob.
Now this morning I'm wondering: Since I doubt it will be clear, is there any point in doing the clarity test? Is clarity really an indication of neutrality or should I rely more on PH results? I've read Failor's book twice and honestly, it just confuses me. I've read the famous thread about using glycerin, it was time consuming but informative.
I'm thinking I should just dilute it and let it set for a few days then test the PH. Any wisdom you choose to share will be appreciated.


----------



## FGOriold (Jan 29, 2014)

Calrity does not indicate the PH or neutrality of your soap.  It just tells you that it is cooked.  You really need phenolphthalein drops or an accurate digital ph meter to determine the PH.


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Jan 30, 2014)

*ph meter advice?*

I got phenolthalein drops at our local pool supply/water softener place, I was so happy to actually find a place to get them locally I just grabbed my bag and came home. When I took them out of the bag, I saw that the bottle said Phenol Red and the stuff is red all right. I was under the impression it would be clear, are there different kinds and I have the wrong stuff?

Do I need a specific type of Ph meter or is a meter a meter? Are they expensive? If it's something I can pick up off Amazon for less than $20 I'd probably go that route.


----------



## Susie (Feb 1, 2014)

There are lots of pH meters on Amazon. And they are reasonably priced.  Does anyone have a suggestion on brand?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 1, 2014)

Phenol Red is phenolsulfonphthalein, not phenolphthalein. Different critters.


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 1, 2014)

PH test without a shadow of a doubt!  LS is a tricky beast and needs to be thoroughly tested before using.  I use Phenol drops to test my stuff and so far it hasn't led me astray.


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Feb 2, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Phenol Red is phenolsulfonphthalein, not phenolphthalein. Different critters.



Thanks, DeeAnna and everyone else for the help.


----------

